# Cleaning up a Carolina Skiff



## Hadden (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a 17' Carolina Skiff I just acquired and I am new to boating. Any suggestions on what/how to get it shine? Look a little dingy. I would also like to remove the V Series decals off. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I attached a couple pics to give an idea what I'm working with. 
It's older and I can't find a lot about it online. 

Also, 3 more questions. Is a 17' boat to small for a T-Top? Wouldn't mind having one. Are the cheaper priced ones to start with on a budget? Last question.... What's a good economical comm set up.

I love in North Ga so most fishing will be in lakes but look to take it all over. 


Thanks again ahead of time for any help.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I hear fire works well for cleaning Carolina Skiffs...



Just kidding. The Works toilet bowl cleaner works really well for cleaning up super dirty/stained boats. Pretty much a spray and scrub. You will want to wax your boat after because it takes EVERYTHING off.


----------



## Hadden (Sep 25, 2019)

It's not is horrible shape but it's more of a off white lol


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

“The Works” works.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations! It's the second best day of owning a boat... Toilet bowl cleaner typically does wonders on tannin stains. A step further after that would be a wet sand and compound on a buffing wheel (you can youtube/google if you're not familiar). That will probably be required if you remove any old decals from 20 years ago.

There are a couple reasons why you don't see many skiffs this size with a ttop. It's narrow and you lose real estate where your feet used to go, and you will break a pinky toe. Along with the high gunnels, the ttop acts as a sail in any wind. And on smaller boats, it prohibits full range of motion with your back cast (I have a 20' bay boat and I even think it's too small for a ttop sometimes). The great thing about your Bimini is you can remove it when you're solely fishing, and put it back on when the family goes cruising.

However, if your dead set on having one, I believe Stryker or Striker (however they spell it) is pretty reasonable, and have options for foldable tops to fit in garages.

Lastly, if you're primarily fishing lakes in N GA, a simple handheld VHF will suffice for communication if you're in distress and out of cell range. Best to spend the extra couple bucks and get one with all the bells, whistles, gps, floating, etc.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Spray down w/ a 50/50 bleach solution and get some Tide in powder from and give her a heavy sprinkle and a good scrub.....then use a cleaner wax on the hull


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

C.S. is no stranger to pressure cleaners or bar keepers friend. Just keep in mind to do a deep clean YOURE using abrasives and you’re going to need to wax pretty soon after or else she’s gonna be nasty again. My old j16 was the cleanest J boat in town and she was 20+ years old. They really are a dream to clean because there’s very little gel coated glass on em to polish and wax.


----------



## Hadden (Sep 25, 2019)

I greatly appreciate all the advice. It's all gonna be very helpful. I think I'm gonna go with out a T-Top. I didn't think about the wind catching it and I will invest in a good radio. Thanks again


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

As for the stickers a heat gun works great


----------

